# Dust collection specific to this tiny shop



## reDesigner (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I just signed up here, although I've been reading the forums here for a while. I have read over many of the dust collection posts here, but ever situation seems unique. I read over Bill Pentz's information and began to consider dust collection more seriously.

Up until now, I have just used a shop vac. My shop is a small detached garage with about 150 sq/ft. of usable space. The machinery I'll be using is a table saw, miter saw, router table, drill press, and I'll possibly be adding a planer and jointer. Additionally, I use small hand-held sanders, but I may try to continue to do my sanding out behind the shop.

I have been trying to research dust collection systems, but the amount of options available is overwhelming. Currently, I am considering several systems:

1) Grizzly G1029Z2 2HP Dust Collector with 2.5 Micron Bag (and possibly adding a canister filter).
http://www.grizzly.com/outlet/2-HP-Dust-Collector-with-2-5-Micron-Bag-and-New-Impeller/G1029Z2

2) Grizzly G0548Z 2HP Canister Dust Collector
http://www.grizzly.com/products/2HP-Canister-Dust-Collector/G0548Z

3) Harbor Freight 2 HP Industrial 5 Micron Dust Collector (and adding a canister filter).
http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html

First, I plan on using a pre-separator on whichever system I go with. I will only be running dust collection on one machine at a time, so do I even need a 2HP motor? I don't mind moving the dust collector if need be, and I am trying to keep the cost down, but I don't want to set it up and not have enough CFM. I have heard some not-so-great things about the Harbor Freight motor, but the price looks much better.

If anyone can help, please do. I'm open to other options, as well, but - again - cost is a factor.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Since space is tight, you might consider putting the DC in a shed attached to the back side of the garage. This will reduce the decibels hitting your ears. Also, then you could get away with the 2.5 micron bag since the dust would be outside your shop. However, that creates the issue of shop air temperature, too hot in the summer and too cold in the winter.

If you locate the DC inside your shop, go with the 1 micron filter.

2 HP should be enough IF you don't run too much flex tubing. The ridges in the tubing create a lot of turbulence reducing the effectiveness of the motor. Buy 6" flex tubing and reduce it to 4" right at the machine. The 6" is expensive, but will give you much better air flow than 4" will. HTH


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I recommend the Harbor Freight 2HP DC, with the Wynn 35A Series canister filters. That is the best "bang for your buck"! A pre-seperator is a given, but I would also install permenant ducting where ever possible, and keep the flex hose runs as short as possible. This setup will save your lungs and your wallet!!!

Oh yeah, Welcome to LJs. A great site to feed your wood working insanity!!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Harbor Freight 2 Hp, Wynn 35A, and a Walmart garbage can.

Hard to beat at the price.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

+1 on the HF & Wynn set up.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the HF DC with felted bags from Highland in my shop. I'm sure that I could spend mega bucks for more stuff, but the good bags top and bottom have sure worked well for my needs.
Bill


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Put the collector outdoors and you wouldn't need to filter it or even collect it in many places. a1jim does this in Oregon and says he doesn't have a heating problem. I thought he would but he said no.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

i am aware of two drawbacks to the HF unit. (1) it is 110v only. this means it shouldn't share a 20A circuit with anything else. (2) it's impeller is reportedly smaller than other, more substantial 1.5-2hp DCs, so it's cfm rating is somewhat suspect. on the plus side, it's relatively inexpensive compared with the grizzly units the OP linked and is readily available.

and shipwright, that's a nice looking set up. if i wasn't concerned about the impact that mounting might have on the unit's bearings, i'd try something like that with my 50-850.


----------



## TeamTurpin (Oct 3, 2012)

I have my HF dust collector, home-made separator and air compressor in an outside closet. It's great having that noisy, dusty stuff outside. One of the best decisions I've made in my shop.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the 1 hp Grizzly DC with the cannister filter. I replaced the right angle connector with 2 45s which improved flow and I use a shop built chip separator. Have used it for over 3 years and well pleased. I went with the smaller unit as it runs on 110 and I put it in the garage attached to my shop where there was no 220. The remote controller from Shop Fox (thru Grizzly) is a worthwhile addition.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

DO you live in a cold climate?

If not, put the DC gear outside, put in a couple of branches
of fixed ducting.

Dragging a top heavy DC unit around the shop with a trash
can pre-separator is no fun. Hoses pop loose, things fall over,
and the vertical clearance issues are a hassle with machine 
infeed and outfeed setups.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Toolie raises two issues that have come in many posts about the HF DC unit. First the cfm. There are enough reviews here for this unit and shops similar to reDesigner's shop that demonstrate this unit is adequate.

The second issue is the horizontal mounting. Again, search this site and there are quite a number of these setups that have been running for several years. In the long run it may not last, but given the price and the benefits of the setup, it is worth it IMHO.


----------



## reDesigner (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you for all of the helpful responses. I do live in a rather warm climate (San Antonio, TX), but I was more concerned about sound and dust than temperature in the shop. I will be using the system inside of the shop - I have been wanting to work later into the evening without disturbing the neighbors, so dragging everything inside will be the best option for that.

I think I will try out the Harbor Freight DC system with a canister filter addition. The picture posted above by Shipwright probably best depicts the rig I will put together.

Again, thanks for the helpful information. I'll be putting up some more posts later showing progress on the shop!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

HF 2hp been working well for me for 3 years.
I does need its own circuit.
Technically, any appliance with a motor is supposed to be on its own circuit anyway.

If I was starting from scratch, I would put it in a closet sized room, outside the shop along with the air compressor. Then I would make an opening in the wall between the shop and this outside room and install baffles to block sound and high efficiency air filters on the opening. So essentially, most of the exhaust from the dust collector would get filtered again and passed right back into the shop.

I'm putting this collector in a closet in the corner of my shop, but since it's in a basement I can't get it outside.
The noise is the problem for me. I doubt that the OP runs his shop vac when he doesn't need to for the same reason.


----------



## tabell221 (Dec 15, 2012)

Probably mentioning the obvious, but don't miss the coupon in the back of wood magazine for the HF dust collector. Typically $100 off


----------

